# Specialist cars malton meet 16th october



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/special/zymol

The october meet is on this year again on the 16th. Its a cracking day and you get to see some awesome cars on the day plus some loony driving lol


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Not too far away but in London that weekend. Gutted


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

have been to a few of these

great cars and some stupid driving,gonna be a smash one day

but lots of cool cars etc

am on nights so wont be going to this one


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> have been to a few of these
> 
> great cars and some stupid driving,gonna be a smash one day
> 
> ...


wouldnt be surprised if there isnt Police presence at this one to be honest. Last one did get a bit silly!


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Should be a good laught, see you there :thumb:


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Will be going with a few guys from vxronline so see you there! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

see you there.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

anybody got any pics and or videos of this event


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

i forgot my camera, the police turned up this time though and sat in the mini garage! soon put an end to all the fun! there was 4 458 italias there new mclaren and a lot of other awesome cars! Had a rather spirited drive on the way home as well! 3 st's 2 bmws an m3 an elise a superbike a 911! it got a bit out of hand at some points


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

PrestigeChris said:


> i forgot my camera, the police turned up this time though and sat in the mini garage! soon put an end to all the fun! there was 4 458 italias there new mclaren and a lot of other awesome cars! Had a rather spirited drive on the way home as well! 3 st's 2 bmws an m3 an elise a superbike a 911! it got a bit out of hand at some points


would love to have the fezzas and the macca

always some cracking metal on display here

after the earlier one this year ,a bit inevitable the police would turn up as there was some silly driving at times
we all know how fast cars can go , right time and place though

last time i remember HEARING the exhaust on the merc awesome,but cant for life of me remeber which merc,just sounded like an old warplane


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

C63 Amg my friend! Epic


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

How did i miss this? really must try for next year sounds awesome


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

come on we need videos and pics:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Roll on sunday 8th April.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I think i shall try and make it to this one


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

nice one, its a cracking day to be fair!


----------

